# Cost to increase warranty from 3/36K to 4/48K



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

We got a notice that we could increase the warranty on our Mini any time within the first 3 years to an additional year. Didn't give a cost just said to contact my dealer.

Which leaves me to believe that some markup is involved.

What have others paid?


----------

